# Where is everyone from, (probably been done befor



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

This as probably been done before, but as im new

Well I live just outside a village called Bocairent, in Spain, im up a mountain (1000mtrs) in a nati0nal park, so you can imagine its beautiful!! lived here for 4 years now

Originaly from Nottingham though, and did 8 years in Stafford too.


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Im from Stoke on Trent in staffordshire, In the West midlands  I like Stafford... Im going there tonight


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

I live in Shepperton, Middlesex/Surrey. 

I'd love to live in Spain when I'm older, but I wouldn't be able to leave my family and friends.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im from oxfordshire,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,would you like to swap places,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

i am from mansfield in nottinghamshire and the football team have just been relegated out of the league lol


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

West Yorkshire - near Bronte country


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi im from Chatteris Cambridgeshire, (In the Fens). Originally from Enfield in London,


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi I am from chapeltown in south yorkshire


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Selby, nearish to Leeds & York, North Yorkshire


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

Im in Birmingham, Uk


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

im from nottingham  its hot hear today cant imagine wot it is like in spain lol


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

im in a little village in between newcastle under lyme and market drayton


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ello, i'm from baschurch, shropshire


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Im in between north tyneside and northumberland


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

R-C-T South Wales


----------



## jacqueline (Apr 19, 2008)

hi i am from rochdale nr manchester


----------



## JimJamz (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in Cornwall.


----------



## carol v (Apr 13, 2008)

Im almost embarrased to say, you all sound like you live in great dog walking places. I live in a built up area in Berkshire, wait for it sunny slough. ugh.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm in Flintshire, North Wales mooching around, LOL


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Im in Somerset in a small village near Taunton


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Costa del Darwen at the moment. We have lovely moors with a tower on the top that looks like a rocket! That's about it for us but when I had horses it was brill to ride up the moors and round the inside pillars of the rocket, but then we are easily pleased up North, pmsl  oh and yes you can see Blackpool tower from the top on a clear day apparently


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I live in Middleton in Manchester.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Well I few places I know there, Mansfield, had a couple of good nights out there, and my parents live in Blidworth, close by, Stoke, Newcastle U Lyme, all the places around staffs/birmingham

well you would'nt want to be here at the moment, we have RAIN!!!! 3 days of it, and its forcast another couple of days yet  oh well it makes the grass grow

the animals arnt to pleased, horses look fed up, chickens are staying in their house, cats are hiding in the barn, and the dogs are inside!! the only things running round in it are the rabbits


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I live in Kent, the garden of England - aparently


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

freckles said:


> Well I few places I know there, Mansfield, had a couple of good nights out there, and my parents live in Blidworth, close by, Stoke, Newcastle U Lyme, all the places around staffs/birmingham
> 
> well you would'nt want to be here at the moment, we have RAIN!!!! 3 days of it, and its forcast another couple of days yet  oh well it makes the grass grow
> 
> ...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I live Nr County Durham*


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

how long have you got????? ive moved round loads...... from plymouth to yorkshire, from the loughborough to arasaig, highlands, scotland, from ullapool to bath, down to torquay and now im just outside manchester..... there are several more inbetween but didnt want to send everyone to sleep as we might've been here a while.....!!!!!!!!!!

susie and the gang


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

walton on thames surrey is were im at..... a dump


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

nici said:


> walton on thames surrey is were im at..... a dump


Are you serious?! You must live about 5 minutes away from me!


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

Boston lincolnshire, soon to be spain!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Tom said:


> Are you serious?! You must live about 5 minutes away from me!


yes tom .....just across the bridge


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

nici said:


> yes tom .....just across the bridge


Cool!

What road?!...  lol


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Tom said:


> Cool!
> 
> What road?!...  lol


im on the dreaded st johns estate


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Chester


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

nici said:


> im on the dreaded st johns estate


Ahh! I'll come and see you after school tomorrow!...

Joking.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Muswell Hill, London. You would of heard of it via either The Kinks (song: Muswell Hill Billies) or it was mentioned in Porridge.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hi i'm from chapeltown, sheffield, south yorkshire. wolud like to be in canada


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> hi i'm from chapeltown, sheffield, south yorkshire. wolud like to be in canada


I aint going that far to feed cats when you go away lol


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

freckles said:


> Well I few places I know there, Mansfield, had a couple of good nights out there, and my parents live in Blidworth, close by, Stoke, Newcastle U Lyme, all the places around staffs/birmingham





Barney said:


> ya say ya parents live in blidworth i do quite a bit of work there


I'm from Mansfield too, born and bred. 

My gran used to live in Blidworth.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

blimey small world, 

I also lived in Derby from being 5-9ish, DUMP!!! 

living here has to be my favourite, even if its still be raining today aghhhh


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi I live in sunny and very hot North Devon! It must be lovely to live your dream! Lucky you! I love italy mainly because i have been there, never been to Spain yet though hehe!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Didn't know you had kids Alan.


Huh?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> You used the expression above, which normally means you have bred...
> 
> This is why i asked...


Lol oops, I meant born and raised! Been a busy day! No I havent got kids, not planning on having any either!


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

hi all im from whitburn, sunderland (north east)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Derbyshire/Notts border, near Worksop


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Derbyshire/Notts border, near Worksop


Wow, you're near me! You should pop over for a cuppa with the dogs sometime!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Born in Glasgow but moved to Aberdeen when I was 4. Live outside a village called New Deer which is about 30 miles north of Aberdeen.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Wow, you're near me! You should pop over for a cuppa with the dogs sometime!


Well I never! The things you learn on this forum!  Actually, we're thinking about descending upon you next weekend - probably some time on Sunday, if that's ok by you.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Well I never! The things you learn on this forum!  Actually, we're thinking about descending upon you next weekend - probably some time on Sunday, if that's ok by you.


Yup that's fine, you'll be able to see the dog that Jayjay had his first tussle with then!  We've had fun and games here this weekend! 

We might have a Springer here too if you're early enough!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yup that's fine, you'll be able to see the dog that Jayjay had his first tussle with then!  We've had fun and games here this weekend!
> 
> We might have a Springer here too if you're early enough!


Ooo - has Jayjay been fighting?  Who won?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Ooo - has Jayjay been fighting?  Who won?


Jayjay was kicking ass but I broke it up as I don't think an adult dog should really be fighting with a pup!?! 

I'm really impressed with Jayjay's temprement, he's cool as they come, turns his back to any indication of a fight but will give as good as he gets if it's really necessary, he still looks totally in control though! Brilliant!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Jayjay was kicking ass but I broke it up as I don't think an adult dog should really be fighting with a pup!?!


 What a boy! (Can't think where he gets it from  ) Was either of them hurt? Are they both ok now, or have you having to keep them separate?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> What a boy! (Can't think where he gets it from  ) Was either of them hurt? Are they both ok now, or have you having to keep them separate?


They're fine now, the other dog is just very possesive of toys which didn't go down well when he got hold of Jayjays favourite ball and Jayjay wanted it back. Jayjay only got nasty in retaliation and when he really needed to though. He actually barked! 

The other dog has calmed down now after Milo sorted him out  but they aren't being left alone together, not that they would be anyway! Neither of them were hurt!


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello

I am from very sunny North Devon. I have lived in South Molton for just over a year, before that I lived in France, born in Bonnie Scotland.

Lang mae yur lum reek !!

Puppy Love x


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> They're fine now, the other dog is just very possesive of toys which didn't go down well when he got hold of Jayjays favourite ball and Jayjay wanted it back. Jayjay only got nasty in retaliation and when he really needed to though. He actually barked!
> 
> The other dog has calmed down now after Milo sorted him out  but they aren't being left alone together, not that they would be anyway! Neither of them were hurt!


I'm so proud of the little boy!  Like you say, his temperament seems spot on - which is really pleasing because that was one of the things we were after with breeding Evie to Jack. I see many border collies in the show ring who look fantastic but whose temperament is questionable, to say the least - dogs who are skitty, dogs who are frightened of their own shadow, dogs who are just plain nasty. And their breeders seem to continue to use the same lines ............


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> I'm so proud of the little boy!  Like you say, his temperament seems spot on - which is really pleasing because that was one of the things we were after with breeding Evie to Jack. I see many border collies in the show ring who look fantastic but whose temperament is questionable, to say the least - dogs who are skitty, dogs who are frightened of their own shadow, dogs who are just plain nasty. And their breeders seem to continue to use the same lines ............


Yeah I agree, for me temprement would be the first requirement. I hope he grows to be as lovely as his mum! Jayjay seems to be very well balanced!


----------



## D.B. (May 12, 2008)

Lowestoft...in Sunny Suffolk.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

D.B. said:


> Lowestoft...in Sunny Suffolk.


i love your rough collie,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## D.B. (May 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i love your rough collie,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I love your Blue!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

D.B. said:


> I love your Blue!!!!


thank you,,,,,,,,,,,.
do you have any other roughs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## D.B. (May 12, 2008)

Yes I have 4 altogether, 1 Sable/White & 3 Tricolours, not forgetting 8 pups! That's the Mum on the pic. We're keeping a Tri girl, so it will be 5! I must be mad


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

D.B. said:


> Yes I have 4 altogether, 1 Sable/White & 3 Tricolours, not forgetting 8 pups! That's the Mum on the pic. We're keeping a Tri girl, so it will be 5! I must be mad


no more madder than the rest of us,,,wow, 4 roughs,,,, i wish i lived at yours,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,8 puppies,,,, how exciting,,,,,,,are they nearly ready to go,,or still very young,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## D.B. (May 12, 2008)

They're 7 weeks tomorrow...this time next week I'll be bawling my eyes out!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

D.B. said:


> They're 7 weeks tomorrow...this time next week I'll be bawling my eyes out!


ahh just ask the new owners to please stay in touch,,with the odd picture,just to let you know they are ok,,,,,,,,,,,,are they going local,????
are they going to pet homes or show homes,,,,,,


----------



## D.B. (May 12, 2008)

3 are going to Pet Homes, I'm keeping one to show, & 4 are not booked yet, so I think I'll be quite busy for a while yet.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

D.B. said:


> 3 are going to Pet Homes, I'm keeping one to show, & 4 are not booked yet, so I think I'll be quite busy for a while yet.


you will have to put pictures up when you are not busy,,,i would love to see your rough collie gang,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> you will have to put pictures up when you are not busy,,,i would love to see your rough collie gang,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


so would I


----------



## Sitmus (May 11, 2008)

I live in gosport, the town that shares the harbour with portsmouth.


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

I live nr Cannock in Staffs, Born in Stoke,then lived in Great Barr, and 2 small towns nr Cannock


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Wakefield West Yorkshire


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

I live in Middlesex Sunbury been here 5 years now, lived in South Africa before


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

im am in north somercotes in lincolnshire, I've been here a year n i've seen about 10 different dogs


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Sandiacre, notts/derby


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

janet001 said:


> I live in Middlesex Sunbury been here 5 years now, lived in South Africa before


My oh lived in south africa until 12 years ago moved out there when he was 7


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

i live in skelton/cleveland,,,near middlesbrough/liverpool way,,,


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Sitmus said:


> I live in gosport, the town that shares the harbour with portsmouth.


I too am in Hampshire!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sunny Surrey!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm from Widnes near Warrington


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Blimey, everyone is from everywhere LOL 
well im over in the UK next month, not visited since last September, will be visiting family and friends, and doing a BIT of shopping, (I normally only visit once a year) 

Jenny


----------



## xxkatejayxx (May 7, 2008)

I'm from the West Midlands - live in Birmingham City Centre (last year and a half) but lived in Bartley Green, Birmingham for 22 years


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Just wondered where everyone was from im near to Whitehaven in West Cumbria


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Me I'm from Rainy/shunshiney/windy North Devon lol.*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

im from the local pub


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

lol lucky you^ 
We're from Highbury just off Highbury Fields.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> im from the local pub


PMSL Cavy

*I live near Washington, Tyne & Wear*


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Me From Nottinghamshire...Nottinghams subarbs


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> im from the local pub


*for anyone that feels the need for it pmsl I have opened a place on here called - Ladywiccana's DragonKeepers Recovery Shelter lol.*


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm near Leeds Leeds Leeds


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> im from the local pub


i live on the bar stool nest to cavooney in my local pub. 
In Montrose Scotland


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

I had a night out in Montrose and I got introduced to irn bru and after shock. Spewed my guts out lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

houndies said:


> lol lucky you^
> We're from Highbury just off Highbury Fields.


is that Highbury, London???


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

omg hun, which pub?? sounds like a night out in either The Star, or Sharkys Bar!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> omg hun, which pub?? sounds like a night out in either The Star, or Sharkys Bar!


Yes it was Sharkys - and I stayed in a B and B opposite!!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

OMG hun, Sharkys is my local.. wen ya coming back for a rematch???


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Chester


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

I am from Suffolk!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Well in actual fact I liked the place so much - I love Aberdeen too. Up there I wanna retire to. So I will be back - one day lol


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Well let us know and i'll get them to get a couple of spare bottles of Aftershock in!!


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> is that Highbury, London???


oops... yep London - close to Arsenal
xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

I was born in barnstable moved to cleethorpes in humberside when i was 5 and then moved out to north somercotes lincolnshire last may


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Well let us know and i'll get them to get a couple of spare bottles of Aftershock in!!


Tell them to keep the After Shock lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

houndies said:


> oops... yep London - close to Arsenal
> xx


I know it very well - I know a Greek Company there and am very good friends with one of the Directors.


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

Well next time you are around we should have a drink at our local, The Snooty Fox


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

I have not been to Drayton Park for many years. Do they still have that bagel shop on the corner of Hollowell Road?


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> I was born in barnstable moved to cleethorpes in humberside when i was 5 and then moved out to north somercotes lincolnshire last may


*Me about 20 mins from barnstaple jem is that y ya moved pmsl*


----------



## houndies (Aug 8, 2008)

Nope 
it's changed quite a bit since the new stadium.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Me about 20 mins from barnstaple jem is that y ya moved pmsl*


 we moved to be near my nana and grandad i think x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i think everyone knows where i'm from..lol


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> i think everyone knows where i'm from..lol


I would guess Mars

P.S it states in your location hehe


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm from Shepperton, Middlesex.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol its a bit of a giveaway really so i've clicked your eggs for you


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I live in Shaughnessy 30 kmfrom Lethbridge, Alberta in Western Canada...Jill


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

In between Portsmouth and Southampton aboout 1/2 a mile from the Beach - I've lived here most of my life and love it - I couldn't imagine living anywhere else.
If I won the lottery I'd still stay in this village - but would buy a house on the beach so I could look out over the water everyday!

xx - Sophie - xx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

You must be fairly near me, Sophie. I live in Havant and can cycle to the beach at Hayling quite easily but would love to have a house actually overlooking the sea. A girl can dream!!!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

i live in a wee place called bonnyrigg...just outside edinburgh..


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm from Oak Park Illinois, near the crime-ridden City of Chicago - gang bangers, drug dealers, drug addicts, top crime ridden City in the U.S. of A.
Drive by shootings, over 30 school kids killed so far in Chicago, glad I moved out (no i'm not a school kid).


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Im from Preston, Lancashire.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

The Abcess of the Universe that is Keighley, West Yorkshire


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

0nyxx said:


> Just wondered where everyone was from im near to Whitehaven in West Cumbria


Do you know the Turnbulls - I believe they are from that area - they breed Rotts


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Im from a place near Warrington in Cheshire. Rainy old Warrington


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm from sunny Seacroft in Leeds.

I must have done something bad in a past life. Within the first three weeks of buying the house burglars had spent more time in my house than me.

My stuff was so out of date, I was hoping to claim insurance and upgrade, I had no luck there either. Gutted they surrendered and I got my stuff back, obviously wouldn't be seen dead with it. cheeky beggars. 

Sue


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm from a mental home, i get internet access when i've taken my pills


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm from Bath but live near Exeter


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Did I already post on here?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Did I already post on here?


*think the last one got deleted remember  did ya knock ya head wen u fell  only kidding loves ya baby boy  im from cambridgeshire.......*


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *think the last one got deleted remember  did ya knock ya head wen u fell  only kidding loves ya baby boy  im from cambridgeshire.......*


Well then..... I'm from Nottinghamshire........... I think!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*How is the foot today AJ?*


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *How is the foot today AJ?*


Getting there.....slowly but surely and I never went to hopikal.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Getting there.....slowly but surely and I never went to hopikal.


*What a brave wee boy you are hehe. Glad its on the mend!*


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

well now , Im from Bolton, moved to Manchester, and now moved to Somerset.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Poole, Dorset  Been here all my life.


----------



## pepsimum (Jul 12, 2008)

Just wondering where everyone out there is from. Obvousely I don't want to know your exact address just areas or counties perhaps. Anyway, can I start this thread off by saying I'm from up north, nearly as far north as you can get in good old England - Cumbria. Near Carlisle to be a little more spacific. Anybody else from this end of the woods?


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm from about as South as you can get, just for the contrast! 

Near Porstmouth.


----------



## pepsimum (Jul 12, 2008)

My god that was a quick reply!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Im from Lanarkshire in Scotland


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm from south devon


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm from Cheshire.. living in Chester at the moment


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm from Leeds West Yorkshire

Sue


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I live just outside Chester


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

pepsimum said:


> My god that was a quick reply!!


Lol sorry you must have posted just before I checked this board.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

im from the shetland islands


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Even further South than Rosikus, Poole, Dorset!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm from the east midlands end of the country in Derby, Derbyshire


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm from the State of Illinois, in the Good Old United States of America
(Actually, right now I'm in outer space...).

Steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

pepsimum said:


> Just wondering where everyone out there is from. Obvousely I don't want to know your exact address just areas or counties perhaps. Anyway, can I start this thread off by saying I'm from up north, nearly as far north as you can get in good old England - Cumbria. Near Carlisle to be a little more spacific. Anybody else from this end of the woods?


i am a monkey hanger north east


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm from Stoke on Trent in the heart of the potteries


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I live in the South, Somerset near Taunton, but i come from the north Bolton , moved years ago though,


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

sheffield orignally , then Mansfield, now Sutton


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm in the Western Isles, North Uist to be exact  gorgeous island.



missyme said:


> im from the shetland islands


Wow, you're even further north than me!


----------



## B.. (Sep 20, 2008)

Mansfield. Nottinghamshire


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

I live near Manchester


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Coventry, West Midlands


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

jeanie said:


> I live in the South, Somerset near Taunton, but i come from the north Bolton , moved years ago though,


WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I'm from Bolton....


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Im from rainy city Manchester


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

I am from the most South Westerly point of wales, Milford Haven or in welshAberdaugleddau in Pembrokeshire, the only coastal national park in the united kingdom...........

Well worth a visit guys


----------



## Swish (Sep 18, 2008)

ColeosMummy said:


> sheffield orignally , then Mansfield, now Sutton


Ah, not too far from me. Leatherhead area in Surrey


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

approx 4hrs away. Nice to meet you neighbour.........LOL


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm from the province of Alberta in Canada...Jill


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm still in the same place I was on this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/11803-where-everyone.html and this one http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/6251-where-everyone-probably-been-done-befor.html


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats good AJ you don't move around alot.LOL...Jill


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

No and he always manages to keep his sarcasm with him

I'm from West Yorks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> Coventry, West Midlands


you are not far from me,,im in banbury oxfordshire,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm in kent


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Im in Cambridgeshire *


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

have merged all the threads on where we live now


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I am originally from London. But now live in a lovely little village called Rushton in the Midlands.

I have also got a wee chalet in Kent near Janice (but she hasn't offered me a cuppa yet).


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> I am originally from London. But now live in a lovely little village called Rushton in the Midlands.
> 
> I have also got a wee chalet in Kent near Janice (but she hasn't offered me a cuppa yet).


*naughty Janice where are her manners *


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Well done tash hehe, I did wonder what was going on for a second or two there lol.

Yes Jancie give our Dusty a cuppa you meanie lmao*


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Amy_1984 said:


> Im from Stoke on Trent in staffordshire, In the West midlands  I like Stafford... Im going there tonight


i use to live there lol i now live in teesside stockton on tees


----------



## Mrsbirnie (Feb 12, 2008)

Morayshire in North East of Scotland


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> you are not far from me,,im in banbury oxfordshire,


cool, i know banbury well.  mum is in bishops itchington not far and we sometimes go to banbury shopping!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> cool, i know banbury well.  mum is in bishops itchington not far and we sometimes go to banbury shopping!


,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Claire08 (Sep 21, 2008)

im in merseyside


----------

